# My Peacock Bass Picture



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought I would share a picture of my pal Bruiser, he's a juvi Peacock Bass.
I have been keeping peacocks sense I was 9 or so years old and I never get tired of them


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How big do they get? What do you do with them when they get big?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

They get HUGE 20-25 lbs for the old guys...
The bigger they get, the bigger the tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

orlando said:


> They get HUGE 20-25 lbs for the old guys...
> The bigger they get, the bigger the tank


Hey!... do you think that could work for me?!!! Where can I get one?!!!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very Handsome


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

hey orlando do you catch your own or do you buy em and they are very nice fish wish i had a big enough tank for em


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a friend who brings them from his tanks down south. He has quite the monster fish collection.
I use to keep them when I lived in Panama. Started out catching them in the jungles down there. Now I just feed them and watch them grow


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Hey!... do you think that could work for me?!!! Where can I get one?!!!


 Maybe  But they will eat every fish you throw at them. If they are smaller then they are, they will be gone in no time  
When we use to catch them in Panama they were 20+lbs  They taste pretty good..


----------

